# 2 of my Lofts



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Thats my Sheltie, Sweet Pee guarding the door....ÜÜÜ


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Looks good! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Sheltie is too cute. He/she?


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeasmin said:


> Sheltie is too cute. He/she?



Sweet Pee is a girl dog... Ü and she just loves my birds...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice big flight pens! I'd strongly recommend that you replace the chicken wire with 1/4" hardware cloth. Rats and mice can easily get through chicken wire, with deadly results for your birds!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks real good!

Best to replace that chicken wire, as mentioned, you can use the chicken wire for inside the coop to devide rooms. Predators can get thru it like aluminum foil.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the concerns...

I have had Tumblers for the better part of 35 years, and have never had a preditor problem, as of yet... Not saying it doesn't happen...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We are just being cautious, better safe then sorry. I have heard about too many tragic stories, because it will never happen to me, but it can...eventually.

At least make sure to close the birds off from the aviary at night, with solid barrier or thick gage hardware cloth to the actual coop, and only allow them in their aviary in the day time.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, i enjoy seeing other peoples lofts and birds.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Airbaby said:


> Thanks for sharing, i enjoy seeing other peoples lofts and birds.


Airbaby,

I looked at your photo album, you have a great set up for your birds... Thanks..


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*Nice Loft
V.Nice Dog*


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice and spacious ,I like them are you going to put any weather proof roofing on that first one weather can really age wood fast without it


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

I will be putting a comp. roof on both, we get quite a bit of snow here, not much rain, thank goodness..


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

egpigeon said:


> *Nice Loft
> V.Nice Dog*



Thanks egpigeon, she is a real Sweetheart, and thinks all my Tumblers are Her's... Ü


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> I will be putting a comp. roof on both, we get quite a bit of snow here, not much rain, thank godness..


thats great , it must be nice to have all that room too for all your birds


----------

